# 2nd Annual Glen Davis Memorial Race Sat, Oct. 19 2013 @ Jungle Park



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Al's Jungle Park will be hosting the 2nd annual Glen Davis Memorial Race Saturday, October 19, 2013. Doors open for [email protected] 11:00 AM. Practice rotation until racing begins @ 1:00 PM. Classes will be Skinny T-Jet, Slip-on Fray T-Jet and Hot Rod class. Full rules can be found @ http://greatlakesslotcarseries.com/Home_Page.html 
Plaques will be awarded to top three in each class. Bring your cars, your trigger fingers and seven bucks for an afternoon of great competition! Pizza and pop is included. What a deal!:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u there.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bump it up. Zoom Zoom we will go. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Good Times*

I will need to dust off the controller and cars, but I wouldnt miss this
race. Look forward to racing again. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, sadly the summer weather is nearing the end for now, but that means racing season is about to crank up!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

bump up


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there with Max.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The track is ready, the plaques have arrived and we had a test and tune to confirm all systems are go. See you all there in 2 weeks!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope to make the race. Missed TnT tonight. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bump, Zoom Zoom we go, soon.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

It's almost raceday.

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like we'll have a good crowd.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I might have to work saturday, ill know more tomorrow. I believe joe and jeremy will be there. Woohoo, let the race season begin!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got to work hate to miss it!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

See you guys tomorrow first race of the season:tongue:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry guys, but im off tomorrow! Ill be there with my slow turds to battle it out.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Same here Sand Bagger, all I got is a bunch of slow cars I'm bringing with. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Now all we need is some fast racers. You guys aren't even good liars.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

no they are not. not so slow ed and super big gulp mike lol. ill be there with my half speed cars see u both there.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome Race Fans It's Raceday looking forward to seeing the guys after the summer hiatus Let's Go Racing Boys!:thumbsup:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Not gonna make it today. My wife has pneumonia , so I will be staying by her today. See you all at the next one.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Had a great time. Thanks to Al for having us. Thanks again to Ed for letting me borrow better in the Fat Tire class!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sam, we wish your wife a speedy recovery!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Fifteen racers rocked the joint at Jungle Park in memory of Glen Davis today. Competition was fierce and left no room for error. The track got it's first workout as the racing Season at JP opened officially. I should have the results posted tomorrow. Thanks to the racers who make this hobby fun!

Al


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Al great time racing today, thanks for keeping doors open late for some extra races. 

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yes ty al 4 a good day of races and to all who was there see you guys at eds on nov 2nd.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Steelix_70 said:


> Thanks Al great time racing today, thanks for keeping doors open late for some extra races.
> 
> Slow Ed


Thank you Al (the Young) DeYoung for a great day of racing. Had alot of fun racing and seeing everyone again. Didnt do bad for just dusting off the cars and a new controller. As always a great group of American guys.

I guess pizza doesnt agree with our Foreign Exchange driver from France, good call for those that left early, hard to race with ones eyes watering so bad. :drunk:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Got a butt kicking today, Controller problems, gear problems but most of all I had a good time. Thanks Al


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

ajd350 said:


> Competition was fierce and left no room for error.
> Al


The races were all one and done. With no qualifying race you had to be ready and go for it from the start. That tripped me up in the skinny tire class. It was the same for all but for me it was a tough lesson!

I had a great time! The group is something special.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

where are the race results at and pics at we want pics and results lol.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

As promised, here are the results, skinny tire first.

1. Mike W 67
2. Steve M 65
3. Al D 64
4. Jake V 63
5. Jaybo C 62
6. Brian S 60
7. Larry B 60
8. Ed L 60 These three were within a total of 4 feet!
9. Joe W 59
10. Darrell S 59
11. Jeremy M 58
12. Jon S 58
13. Pat C 57
14. Chris S 56
15. Mike C 53


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Fat Tire Class

1. Al D 80
2. Mike W 79
3. Steve M 79
4. Ed L 78
5. Jaybo C 77
6. Jake V 75
7. Darrell S 75
8. Joe W 75
9. Pat C 74
10. Chris W 70
11. Jon S 69
12. Larry B 69
13. Brian S 67
14. Mike C 62
15. Jeremy M 57


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

HOT RODS

1. Darrell S 66
2. Steve M 66
3. Chris W 65
4. Jaybo C 64
5. Ed L 63
6. Al D 63
7. Pat C 62
8. Larry B 60
9. Mike W 60
10. Brian S 60
11. Jon S 57
12. Mike C 56
13. Jeremy M 55
14. Jake V 55
15. Joe W 55


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

After all the several racers headed for home. The remaining group ran a second round of Fat Tire cars. The results were...

1. Slow Ed 117 by five feet over...
2. Tired Al 117
3. Trigger Happy Mike 112
4. One More Race Joe 111
5. Gotta Stop Crashin' Darrell 110
6. Shaking Off The Rust Larry 109
7. Just Havin' Fun Chris 104



We extend our welcome to our two new racers who attended, Jeremy M and Mike C. Thanks for coming out!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats to all youse guise!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Pink! JPR is the same as ECHORR yellow, just 18 inches shorter. I'll get there someday...


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Al for a great first opening race of the season had a blast:thumbsup:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Al for hosting another great raceday. Forgot how much fun we all have together. Some tight racing and the darn cars are faster! HOW? Lol. Great racing fellas. I had to hit the ER after we left, Darrell dropped a nuke that left several with eye irritation, nasal issues and peeling skin on exposed areas!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races*

SRY GUYS DIDNT MEAN THAT TO HAPPEN OH WAIT IT WAS ALL PLANED OUT TO MESS YOU GUYS UP SO I CAN WIN THE RACE LOL. :wave::tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They let you win honda!! lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

After that we wanted to beat him even more......LOL. Nope, he earned the win all the way. Nice drive, Darrell!


----------

